# This is how to deal with the ATF!



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

LMAO. ATF is used to having their way with citizens. This clown ATF agent did everything wrong in this encounter. He is lucky he was not shot by local police.








SATISFYING: ATF asks to see a man’s guns. Man calls cops. Best bodycam ever…


How to deal with the ATF. pic.twitter.com/3dmhLJwGSA— Aaron Nye (@anogy) July 30, 2022 Full video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb1MVFDy_tw




centipedenation.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I saw that last night, and had a good laugh.
Cops must show up and assess the situation when a possible crime is underway. There is no "I am a federal agent" cop-out that will make them stop their investigation.
If that worked, everybody would be using it.

I think this was a good strategy. Just as you can call 911 to confirm that the red and blue lights trying to pull you over are from an actual cop, this should just be the common sense response when a some stranger comes asking to see your guns.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old news. Video was posted January 2021.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I would have paid to watch that!!!! Thanks!


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

I haven't seen it before, but one can never be too careful in these days when you can buy realistic looking documents off the internet.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Re: reposts - there's always people like me who haven't seen it and appreciate it.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

KellyDude said:


> Re: reposts - there's always people like me who haven't seen it and appreciate it.


Just like there's people with nothing to say but "its a repost"

I hadn't seen that yet either and it was beautiful. The OBVIOUS DEMOCRAT thug assumed he was omnipotent and he used every George floyd/mike brown bs line there was hahaha!

That was great and what most people should do now really? Look what they are hiring to go around intimidating people.


----------

